# Hi!!!!



## Shinobi_learner_73 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi im glad i can finnaly talk to other people that love martial arts also


----------



## dubljay (Jan 28, 2005)

HI! and welcome to martial talk... home of those who love martial arts.  

 Happy Posting


----------



## MJS (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2005)

On behalf of the Martial Talk Moderator team, welcome.

 Tell us a bit about yourself...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome Shinobi.  Enjoy the boards.


----------



## Baytor (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome Shinobi,  to the forum.  Tell us about Shinobi please.  Or is it Shinbobi like in your profile? :idunno:  Hope your enjoy!~  TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Shinobi, I hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome Shinobi   Have a great time ~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jan 29, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome, enjoy your time here.


----------



## still learning (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello, Welcome, Learning will always be a never ending thing in the world of Martial arts.  Have fun and enjoy the sites.....Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Shinobi! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:   Looking forward to your posts!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Shinobi!!  Glad you found us; yes, it's nice to have other MA people to talk with.  As you will see, we have forums on a variety of styles/systems, as well as other topics.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Aqua4ever (Feb 2, 2005)

Welocome, from someone else that loves martial arts!
Aqua


----------

